
Amazon Wants Alexa to Move into Your Apartment Before You Do - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj45kx/amazon-wants-alexa-to-move-into-your-apartment-before-you-do
======
raxxorrax
Developing skills and integration for IOT devices against Alexa is quite
convenient and a lot of fun from a technical perspective. I think Amazon did a
good job on it and is actively promoting/enforcing secure information exchange
between devices and the Alexa service. I would believe them that they delete
user data and shield it from third party ambitions as best as they can.

That said, I would not want to have a smart speaker in my home. There are too
many ambitions to get a hand on this data. We know that mass surveillance from
state actors is pervasive, advertisers are experts in removing their own
decency and the overall risk is just too high. Get rid of them or maybe offer
Alexa offline options and it could be a nice tool.

It could help with logistical problems of delivery and make it even more
convenient aside from interfacing a lot of devices. In theory all fine and
dandy.

------
foxyv
If Alexa is part of your lease, how long before disabling it going to be
grounds for eviction? If your landlord owns Alexa can they buy the data from
it?

------
snvzz
Renting isn't difficult enough, now we also have this, which would have to be
removed for most of us to be able to move in.

